# Hoya carnosa "Krinkle Kurl"



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Any one know anything about these plants? they are also called hindu ropes?
Thank you in advance


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I think this is a form of Hoya carnosa. Mine has thick curled and crestated, succulent leaves on very long, (4-5 foot) hanging branches and blooms almost continuously. It gets very large. Mine is currently in a 10 inch pot., hanging down a stairwell. I keep it somewhat on the dry side in a situation with a lot of light and only late evening sun.


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

Is this the plant you're referring to?


----------



## porkchop48 (May 16, 2006)

Yes that would be it. Thank you for the info Patty.
Do you like yours?


----------



## jmoose (Jun 21, 2006)

I've seen the plant a few times and somehow always thought it was a type of fern :roll: 
Now I know it Hoya !
Very interesting looking one for sure


----------



## slaytonp (Nov 14, 2004)

I love it. Mine came from a cutting I took from my daughter's huge plant. This took several years to begin growing, but once it started, there was no stopping it. You need to plan on hanging it fairly high. Those two hanging stems in the photo are about 4 feet long. It gets along here with low humidity and high lighting, sitting on a rail around the spiral staircase that leads up to the library. The blooms are identical to the Hoya carnosa (not sure if this is the currently correct species name or if it should be bella carnosa.) Although I said my plant blooms almost incessantly, this is one of those "almost" phases, and it currently isn't. 

You may have seen something else, Jmoose. I can't imagine mistaking this plant for a fern. The leaves are very thick, rather waxy on the surface, and succulent.


----------



## SeaDuck (Nov 8, 2006)

Patty, you were correct that it is a form of H. carnosa. Hoya carnosa compacta ‘Hindu rope’ It is available as a variegated rope as well however it a very slow grower. (H. bella is a small leaved shrubby plant.) Robert


----------

